# Silver tip tetra acting agressive



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

I recently bought a group of 6 glowlight tetra and 6 silvertip tetra and introduced them into my 65 gallon with quite a lot of plants in it. In it were already some cardinals and black neon tetra...I noticed the silvertips are quite agreesive and quite often chase each other and often go after the glowlights and the black neons. Should I remove them? I don't want to risk stress and injuries.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

That is up to you.I had the same problem a long time ago with those tetras and what i managed to do was bump up the numbers(over 16) and they kept to themselves.I also had larger fish in there as well,so that kept them in check too.Those two are what i can recall,but typical tetra behaviour i guess


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks. I have been monitoring them to see what ensues as a result of their seemingly agressive behaviour towards each other and to the other tetra. Their colouring has greatly improved since I bought them and they are now a rich golden colour. I think they are kind of territorial and the rest of the fish seem to be hovering at one corner of tank more often than usual... Most likely I will move them to another tank, maybe with my Peacock Bass...


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

I also have 6 silver tip in my tank, most of the time they are just chase each other, and occasionally chase other green fire or zebra danios.... But nothing major~

Zebra danios is also pretty fast, so I don't worry about them at all~
I'm just little concerned that maybe bcuz I only have 2 female silver tip(duller color is the female right??), so the males are harassing female quite often... 
or, 
have some sort of triangle relationship going on... 
(not the 2M --> 1F thing, but more like 1M --> 1M --> 1F)

So... Maybe I should add more female silver tip?


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

I find that the silvertips are more similar to the deeper bodied tetras (serpaes, black phantoms, bleeding hearts, etc), at least behaviourwise. I'd say return the silvertips and just increase the number of cardinals/black neons; a big school of one-two species looks a lot more pleasant than many smaller schools IMO.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Mmmm... decision.. decision.. maybe you are right but I bought them at King Ed and I don't know if they would take the fish back. I figured that if I bought 6 of them, it would have been enough of a school to minimize aggression.


----------

